# Crocus plants are up



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Noticed my 1st spring plants today. I think that they are crocus, not sure. Open area and a west facing mound of dirt away from any buildings. At the border of Oakland and Wayne Counties.

L & O


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice. I’m starting to hear the birds saying it’s spring but that’s it so far.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very likely. Mine pushed up through the snow most years.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Liver and Onions said:


> Noticed my 1st spring plants today. I think that they are crocus, not sure. Open area and a west facing mound of dirt away from any buildings. At the border of Oakland and Wayne Counties.
> 
> L & O


Where?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

6Speed said:


> Where?


Read my last sentence again.

L & O


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Today was the first day this week I have not moved snow. I'm putting this entire thread on "Ignore" if there is any way humanly possible to do so. FM


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

Botiz said:


> Nice. I’m starting to hear the birds saying it’s spring but that’s it so far.


mr cardinal been singing from the high treetops by me 🙂


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I just told the wife yesterday I'm hearing more birds singing. Sure felt good in the sun the last couple days while shooting my bow.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Forest Meister said:


> Today was the first day this week I have not moved snow. I'm putting this entire thread on "Ignore" if there is any way humanly possible to do so. FM


lol. I sure do envy you guys having that extra month of winter to move snow around. 

L & O


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Birds have been building nests in arbor vitae near the house in north central Indiana. Spring will come, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Today was the first day in the last 6 I did not plow snow. The next 3 days has snow in the forecast. Typically speaking March and April are our big snow event months. No flowers are in sight.


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

Liver and Onions said:


> Noticed my 1st spring plants today. I think that they are crocus, not sure. Open area and a west facing mound of dirt away from any buildings. At the border of Oakland and Wayne Counties.
> 
> L & O


This picture is fro February 17- 2017.😊😊😊


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like maple syrup weather in Central Michigan.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Liver and Onions said:


> Noticed my 1st spring plants today. I think that they are crocus, not sure. Open area and a west facing mound of dirt away from any buildings. At the border of Oakland and Wayne Counties.
> 
> L & O


Brother sent me a pic of his crocus blooming. But he's in SC.


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

I saw a lone Robin in the yard yesterday. Have not ventured out to the gardens.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Noticed my 1st spring plants today. I think that they are crocus, not sure. Open area and a west facing mound of dirt away from any buildings. At the border of Oakland and Wayne Counties.
> 
> L & O


I need to take a run over to Maybury to see how much snow is still there and if anything is coming up.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Petronius said:


> I need to take a run over to Maybury to see how much snow is still there and if anything is coming up.


We like to walk and ride bikes there too. The young kids playgorund is the best that we have ever taken our grandsons to and was free.

L & O


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I shoveled snow this morning. It's still knee deep.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Bucket-Back said:


> I shoveled snow this morning. It's still knee deep.


The kids are playing basketball today on our courts. I'll request that the tennis nets get put up on Monday. 

L & O


----------

